# Overclocking Network Card



## taunts12

Hello, I have a question about overclocking network card. I have 300 Mbps internet, but my card can only handle 100 Mbps. Can overclocking get more out of that 300 Mbps or do I need new card? Thanks.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

No, you can't overclock your network card.

Are you sure you have a 300Mbps internet though? 300Mbps doesn't sound likely (unless you have fibre or somesuch.)


----------



## taunts12

Yea, I do have 300 Mbps, Estonia has fibre internet, 30 euros per month for 300 down 100 up :] And I read that u can overclock PCI cards.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Man I've been living in the country for too long :/

As for overclocking PCI cards - that depends on what you mean. Some PCI cards can be overclocked (e.g. graphics cards - but you'd be OCing the actual GPU on the board), and it's (on some motherboards) possible to give the PCI bus itself a small boost. However, OCing the bus won't help, since that only affects communication inside your machine; you would need a find to "overclock" the actual signal leaving the port, which, even if possible, wouldn't help you since the non-overclocked device at the other end of the cable would most likely not be able to correctly receive the signal.

tl;dr: can't be done. On the plus side, 1Gbps cards are insanely cheap these days (I've frequently seen them go for less than $10 around here), so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Geoff

You just need to buy a gigabit router and gigabit network card.  Both can be had for fairly cheap, especially the network card.  You can't overclock it.


----------



## beers

Overclocking components of the adapter doesn't allow the transceiver to support gigabit.  There are additional mechanisms between 10/100 and gigabit that need to be supported by the card to function.

Gigabit adapters are cheap as crap anyway.


----------



## taunts12

Okay, Thanks! Ill go get gigabit card then


----------

